# Lovely Story



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

This brought tears to my eyes, hasn't IVF come on.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1189975/This-girl-14-years-old-Toddler-Shani-Moran-Simmonds-nearly--conceived-decade-ago-embryo-frozen.html

/links


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wow imagine not being able to freeze your frosties..what a waste!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

a lovely story. yes ivf has come a long way.


----------

